# Batman Begins soundtrack taken off US iTunes?



## KEM (Apr 27, 2018)

It’s been like this for about a week now, and I can’t really understand why it got taken off? Has anybody else noticed this?

@Rctec anything you can share on this?


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 27, 2018)

They’re getting ready to release the additional microphone version. Hang tight there bud.


----------



## robgb (Apr 27, 2018)

tmhuud said:


> They’re getting ready to release the additional microphone version. Hang tight there bud.


ROTFL


----------



## KEM (Apr 27, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I find iTunes search results to be incomplete. Try googling Batman Begins Apple Music and see if you get a working link which your browser will ask if you want to open in iTunes.



I did and it says it’s not available in the US store, and I have to switch to the UK.


----------



## KEM (Apr 27, 2018)

ka00 said:


> If that’s what it says it means the link you clicked belonged to the UK iTunes store. See if in the google results there’s a US store version.



I’ll try, hopefully I can get some results. I’ll let you know.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 27, 2018)

Pearl Harbor has never been on it either (or Spotify). It is on the Canadian store though. Just not the US one. One of my favorite soundtracks too. It’s absence drives me bonkers.


----------



## KEM (Apr 27, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Pearl Harbor has never been on it either (or Spotify). It is on the Canadian store though. Just not the US one. One of my favorite soundtracks too. It’s absence drives me bonkers.



I’m getting major OCD because I have both TDK and TDKR on my recently played and all of a sudden Batman Begins just dissapears from my recently played and now I’m going mental haha.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 27, 2018)

Just an FYI. Lalaland Records just announced the release of Goldenthal's Alien3 expanded CD. It was the score that put him on the map and uncompromisingly harsh. Some terrific Brucknerian chords and Xenakis styled aleatorism.


----------



## KEM (May 4, 2018)

It’s still gone... this is really frustrating me!!


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2018)

KEM said:


> It’s still gone... this is really frustrating me!!


----------



## KEM (May 4, 2018)

robgb said:


>



I know I know, but I need that iTunes quality!!!


----------



## ka00 (May 4, 2018)

I found a permanent cure for your frustrations and it'll only cost $10:
EDIT: Hmm, I'm unable to post the link for some reason, but the CD is available from Amazon for $10. And it's CD quality!


----------



## KEM (May 4, 2018)

ka00 said:


> I found a permanent cure for your frustrations and it'll only cost $10:




Good call!! I still for the life of me cannot find out why it was removed from iTunes, but this is pretty much the best solution.


----------



## Parsifal666 (May 4, 2018)

KEM said:


> Good call!! I still for the life of me cannot find out why it was removed from iTunes, but this is pretty much the best solution.



When in doubt, I always go for the CD. Never disappointed.


----------



## KEM (May 4, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> When in doubt, I always go for the CD. Never disappointed.



I do actually buy quite a number of CD’s, the quality has always been a big factor, and I feel like I’m showing more support when I do as well.


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2018)

KEM said:


> I know I know, but I need that iTunes quality!!!


Quality from YouTube is good if you stream hd.


----------



## KEM (May 4, 2018)

robgb said:


> Quality from YouTube is good if you stream hd.



Isn’t it still an mp3 though?


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2018)

KEM said:


> Isn’t it still an mp3 though?


ITunes is aac. Same thing basically.


----------

